# Wood Fired Lamb Chops



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 1, 2018)

Wife brought home a nice pack of lamb chops from Sam's Club. Marinated in olive oil, garlic, and fresh rosemary. Fired up the Yoder and grilled off at 500f. Lamb is one of the best grilled meats out there.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks good to me. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

Great looking chops!
I love lamb too, but it's so darn expensive!
Al


----------



## Tracer_08 (Nov 22, 2018)

My roasting rack for my roasting pan has little nubs on the bottom which raise it up maybe half an inch. I just put the chops on the rack, and slide it in the oven, and turn them in 6 minutes, just like the barbeque. You could do it in a pan, but why clean the pan when the oven floor cleans its self?


----------

